# Anyone travelled to GCRM IN GLASGOW FOR TREATMENT?



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi everyone. Ive decided to go to gcrm in Glasgow for treatment (I live inbelfast) and was just wondering if anyone has been there for treatment before? I was just wondering how often I would have to go back and forth and when it cones to scans etc when stimming is there anywhere here that can do them for gcrm and liase with them so we aren't back and forward? Just trying to save money on flights etc. 
Thanks in advance x


----------



## parkeraah (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey there, not actually travelling from Belfast like you but seen your post and thought I'd reply, I too am starteing treatment in Jan 12 in GCRM.  Going for my signing appt tomorrow evening - this is my first go at IVF so not sure what to expect......  Have you had your signing appt?  When do u think u will be starting in Jan?


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi twinangelsmummy, good luck with your upcoming tx in gcrm. I have a few friends who recently had tx with and them and got a bfp, they said they were fab and they said they would even recommend them if they hadnt got a bfp. Not sure how many times they will want you back and forth but i do know that a lot of people going through tx in gcrm use Dr Roberts for scans. He works out of dundonald consulting rooms and he is supposed to be really good at getting the info to the clinic very quickly. It does save you having to travel back and forth so much. Hope this helps.

Emma xx


----------



## dandygirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Just to rubberstamp what MissE has already mentioned, I've just completed an IVF cycle with GCRM at the beginning of October with a positive outcome and we had all our scanning and bloods done by Dr. Roberts before we went over (I have a low amh of 1 so we weren't sure if we'd even get to EC), he's very professional and efficient, we had our scans and bloods taken early in the morning, and he had the results over to GCRM before lunchtime each time so GCRM could ring me early afternoon with their update. We didn't feel in anyway compromised over our treatment because we were being scanned here and Dr. Roberts did our 8 week scan as well - of course this is all an extra cost but you have to weight that up against the cost of travelling to Glasgow and staying over when you're being scanned. the GCRM thread on the central scotland section is good for information as well

Hope that helps

D


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks girls

Parkeraah I have my consultant appt and consent appt on 8th Han so I'm hoping they will start ne that cycle as I'm due af around tune of appt.
When's everything starting for you? I can't wait to get started!
Congrats dandygirl! Great news in ur twins. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## parkeraah (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey twinangelsmummy - I am all signed up now - to call them on day 1/2 of period and then my injection to down reg will be on day 21 (approx end of this month) then from there I think I have to call them on next period and drugs r ordered etc and we start from there.

Atm not sure what to think this is my first time so trying to take it one step at a time.


----------

